# What is your show schedule for next year?



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 10, 2009)

With the new show list posted on ASPC website, what does your show schedule look like. I've got highlighter and calendar in hand and I'm scheduling my shows (it looks like I'm picking out christmas gifts). So what are you looking at for next year on your show season?

Tina Ferro


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 10, 2009)

Too early to tell as most of the shows I attend don't post until starting March.


----------



## afoulk (Dec 11, 2009)

We are very lucky in our Area (2) as we have many shows fairly close by. All are under 6 hours drive except for the National Show. I have 3 in May 3 in June 2 in July 1 in August and then Nationals in September. All are multiple judges. I usually attend shows in Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Pa and Ky. Can't wait to get started in 2010

Arlene


----------



## minih (Dec 11, 2009)

I do the same thing, did it yesterday, went thru and marked all the ones within 5 or 6 hours! Looks like we are going to have quite a few shows available next year if all of those pending get the go ahead. So far I count 8




Don't know if I am up to that many, nor my pocket book!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2009)

They aren't up on the list yet but should be soon as the date reservations have been sent in--we will have two AMHR/ASPC shows here next year, both held within 20 minutes of home, so I will be showing at those. One is a fair show with one judge and (hopefully) triple points, and the other is a 4 judge show. I'll be taking all the ponies & a couple Minis to those. Then there is another show out west I'd like to take one Mini to--I'd be hauling with someone else to that one so wouldn't take more than one to show.

That will be the extent of my showing in 2010--that's all I have time or money for. I might take a couple ponies out to a couple of the local fairs, but will have to see what the summer is like & how things go. The American Shetlands are a novelty here, so I like to take them out & let people see them!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 12, 2009)

afoulk said:


> We are very lucky in our Area (2) as we have many shows fairly close by. All are under 6 hours drive except for the National Show. I have 3 in May 3 in June 2 in July 1 in August and then Nationals in September. All are multiple judges. I usually attend shows in Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Pa and Ky. Can't wait to get started in 2010
> Arlene


I am basically the same as Arlene...all of the shows we attend are within 3.5 hours drive from my front door. The farthest is probably a show we went to last year that was about 5 hours away, but that is the farthest. There is a show in Kentucky I would like to attend next year that would be around 6 hours drive.

The show schedule on the site is very tentative right now. I know many of the shows here in area II without even looking at that schedule (and they have not been added, yet).

Normally we do (and about in this order)

Greenville

Ashland

Greenville

Urbana

World Show / State fair ...

That is five of the shows here in Ohio that I know of ... will probably hit a show in Indiana in may and would like to go to a show in Ky however I think both of the Mi and In shows that Im thinking of are the same weekend..


----------



## minih (Dec 12, 2009)

I was most happy to see that they added the DuQuoin show back in 2010! We always go to that show and this last year they did not have it, not only do they have it once but looks like we may get to go twice this year unless they are waiting to see which one get approved or not. ???? I like the arena and the show grounds. Very nice and it usually a very relaxed show and a lot of fun.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 12, 2009)

minih said:


> I was most happy to see that they added the DuQuoin show back in 2010! We always go to that show and this last year they did not have it, not only do they have it once but looks like we may get to go twice this year unless they are waiting to see which one get approved or not. ???? I like the arena and the show grounds. Very nice and it usually a very relaxed show and a lot of fun.



Yep, there are two at DuQuoin Illinois this year. SMLEC is sponsering one on July 10 & 11 and IMHOA has one on Aug 14 & 15 I believe. I look forward to seeing you at both shows.

As for us, We will be going to ArchView in Belleville--only 45 min from our house and SMLEC in Columbia MO in May. Then SMLEC has one at Carthage MO in June. Then We have the SMLEC show in duquoin and Central states in Gordeyville, IL and IMHOA is hosting Area IV Show at Gordeyville all in July. May have to skip the Central States one because of a wedding.

Then in August, we have Congress, IMHOA in Duquoin, IL and then the Illinois state Fair.

Then Nationals in September. Then horses and ponies get to be horses and ponies for a few months while we do pony saddle and cart ride jobs all through end of September, october and most of November.

Wow, Looking at the list I am tired already. LOL. At least we have decided to cut the numbers we are taking (that is until the actual time comes and we can't decide who to leave home)

Angie


----------



## LostInOz (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like Ocala, Summerfield, Ocala, Perry GA, Ocala, OHIO state fair and then IF I have any money possibly Ardmore. Too soon to know how many and where yet. I may just do a couple of local shows and bag the rest and make it an easy year while my filly gets trained.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably the same as last year's schedule which Leeana has down, we have to travel since there is no pony shows here in Pa but there is a rumor that there might be a two day ASPC/AMHR show in Pa held August after Congress is over which will be close here to us to go to with the miniatures before the AMHR Nationals also if all falls into place. See what happens and the schedule gets finalized on the registry website closer to springtime for the final decision of where we are headed.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 17, 2009)

At this time we are having to split between the mini's and the ponies so shows that offer both are of special interest to us.

We are planning on going to:

ASPC/AMHR/AMHA - Tunica, Mississippi

ASPC/AMHR - Oklahoma Club Shows - 2

AMHA/AMHR - San Antonio Club Show

AMHA/AMHR - LA Club Show

Area 5 show

ASPC Congress

AMHR Bationals

AMHA World Show

Durn that is enough LOL


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 18, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> At this time we are having to split between the mini's and the ponies so shows that offer both are of special interest to us.
> We are planning on going to:
> 
> ASPC/AMHR/AMHA - Tunica, Mississippi
> ...


Are you not going to the new show in Bryan, TX on April 30-May 2? It is going to offer both Shetland and Miniature classes.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 19, 2009)

I did not know about it, if you can tell someone to send me some information on th show, we will be glad to come!!!








My email address is [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 19, 2009)

Will do!


----------

